# Is HUDY still open for business????



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm looking everywhere for a Tech comm lathe with V-blocks and diamond bit. Everyone is out, almost out of all Hudy products! Stormer and Horizon you think would have tons of Hudy stuff???


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Its because Serpent is no longer the US distributor, its now RC America which has really dropped the ball.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

so your basically blamming ralph burch, and where did you get this info that rc america has dropped the ball?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

how is he blaming ralf burch????? he never said why serpent is not the distributor anymore...


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hudy is builing an all new manufacturing plant so the inventory has dropped while they are getting that ready. Then there were some customs issues when RCAmerica started the distributing which consequently put them behind.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I hope they are OK, I just sent them my truer for repair on Monday! They answered my email on where to send it promptly, everything seemed OK to me. Ralf 13


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well for one RC America requires a $5000 buy in for any hobby shop to become a customer. Many can't afford to buy this much product at once.

Im not blaming Ralph Burch (Or Serpent) for anything, where the heck you get that from?


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

That may be what they "say" ($5k upfront), but that isn't always the truth. Besides, Horizon, Great Plains, and so on also require an upfront inventory purchase. Anyways, I love Hudy and XRAY products, and their service and knowledge. However, they are not keeping their promise with a 99% fill rate. So far, most of the hobby shops around here have seen about 50% fill rate, which isn't very good.

Whether to blame them, I don't know...lots of people are purchasing their products, which I'm sure is putting a strain on them. Frankly, and after speaking with a few of the RC America crew, they are swallowing the bullet. why? They chose to hire individuals with poor customer relations skills (in my opinion). I fear that they will end up like most of the US companies, a bunch of...well, I won't say because there doesn't need to be an argument! If they don't fix their current issues, I foresee big problems.

I have faith, though! Stick with it for a while and give them time to recover from such high demand. I hope they come through...

As far as lathes....v-blocks, u-blocks, bearings, they all work. You just have to make sure to keep them oiled.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, I have been waiting a little over 6 months for my truer to get fixed...with this whole Serpent/RC America mess going on. I doubt I will see that thing any time soon.

Cory


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

correct me if I am wrong but I thought Ralph bought RC america? or is high up there


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

CKappler said:


> Well, I have been waiting a little over 6 months for my truer to get fixed...with this whole Serpent/RC America mess going on. I doubt I will see that thing any time soon.
> 
> Cory


 OH WELL! I sent a note with my truer offering to pay for Overnight return so I could hopefully get it back in time for a planned road trip! Guess I had better fogetaboudit being back anytime soon!  Ralf 13


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

If you've really been waiting 6 months for a repair, then you definitely have a beef with them.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> correct me if I am wrong but I thought Ralph bought RC america? or is high up there


Don't know who owns it, don't care. The Pope could own it for all I care, they are doing a poor job either way.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

CKappler said:


> Well, I have been waiting a little over 6 months for my truer to get fixed...with this whole Serpent/RC America mess going on. I doubt I will see that thing any time soon.
> 
> Cory


 What address did you send it to? I sent mine from NC by parcel post on Monday, they got it yesterday, and called today for my credit card info. They found a minor problem and are shipping it back this afternoon, should have it back by the first of next week. Ralf 13


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

It wasn't just with RC America. Serpent let it sit at their place for a little over 2 months...doing nothing about it. This was in that period when Serpent was still doing Hudy repairs when RC America was opening its doors. Not even letting me know what was going on. In fact when I called to find out the scoop...they could not even find it right away. Then all the delays with RC America getting their shipments. 2 weeks has turned into 4 months with them. So in the mean time I had them send it back to the lhs for safe keeping...on the condition RC America would contact my lhs when the part came in. Well they never did and calls to America went unanswered for some time. All it needs is a new circuit board. If I could purchase one I would just fix the stupid thing myself. Its a never ending saga. 

At this point I really don't even care if the truer is fixed or not. I would rather throw it out then have to deal with them in the future. Its a shame too. I love Hudy products, but this new company seems to have started off on the wrong foot and has kept going in the wrong direction.

Cory


----------

